# AED 1000 Enough for 1 month in abu dhabi



## theCAVZ

is 1000 dirhams enough for food and daily pocket money in abu dhabi? since accomodation and transportation to and from work is provided?


----------



## cmajewsk

theCAVZ said:


> is 1000 dirhams enough for food and daily pocket money in abu dhabi? since accomodation and transportation to and from work is provided?


I'd say no. But it also depends on what you want to do outside of work, and the duration? Is this for a month? 1000 AED will not be enough for food and spending money for a month. Maybe if you go straight home after work and don't buy much except food.


----------



## ahmad_quran

Simply NO


----------



## AlexDhabi

No way unless you want to do nothing but sleep when not at work.


----------



## theCAVZ

thanks guys, but i mean when i say 1000AED for a month is just for FOOD only and daily pocket money. 

my actual salary is around $1100/month or around 4000AED.


----------



## Jynxgirl

This is mainly a western expat site, and as such, the answer will be no. Many people live off of a similar amount that you are stating just not most of us. You will not go to nice restaurants in the hotels or malls, maybe mall court food every now and then, not be able to afford any alcohol (I say this, but my broke 3000 dirham all in friends still manage to be drunk every weekend on the 20 dirham rum), and probly going to be stuck just being a beach bum as wont be able to afford any of the things most western expats do. 

How people do it on these low salaries...... I will never know as I think I live pretty frugal simple life and still manage to spend 5000+ a month on average.


----------

